# Спондилолиз L4. Антелистез L4



## tamaram (31 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте!
Появились умеренные боли в районе задней стороны бедра до поясницы.
Рентген показал фиксированный антилистез L4 до 3 мм, спондилолиз L4.
Есть мрт 5-летней давности, в котором данного диагноза не было. Связываю появление смещения ношением тяжелого горнолыжного оборудования ( раньше муж таскал, но он умер и теперь самасама), и занятиями йогой. У меня вопросы следующие:
1. Нужно ли делать мрт или кт для уточнения диагноза? Пока невролог отказался дать направление на мрт( по страховке)
2. Сколько кг я могу поднимать во избежание дальнейшего смещения? Например, чемодан 15 кг поднять/снять?
3. Можно ли кататься на горных лыжах хотя бы в режиме лайт? Лыжи весят 10 кг.
4. Нигде не могу найти информацию про правильную физическую нагрузку? Упражнения лфк для меня, как для спортивного человека, это не укрепление мышц спины и кора, а наоборот, их ослабление! Имея врожденный сколиоз 2 степени ( одна нога короче другой), я всю жизнь регулярно, аккуратно, умеренно и вдумчиво занимаюсь спортом, поэтому моя грустная спина никогда не болела.
5. К кому можно попасть на очную консультацию в москве по вопросам коррекции образа жизни?
Заранее большое спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте!
Для начала действительно сделайте МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника. 
И на Йогу не грешите, я слабо представляю, как можно упражнениями из йоги нанести себе травму... Как сделаете выложите их тут, буду ждать результатов.


----------



## tamaram (31 Мар 2019)

Доктор, спасибо! Можете дать аргументы для невролога о необходимости мрт. Повторюсь, что невролог отказал мне в мрт(( йога- так, как она у нас дается, нельзя назвать йогой, это какая-то псевдойога. Там много скручиваний, которые, как я только теперь понимаю, при моем сколиозе не показаны(


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Тамара, удивлен, что для Вашего невролога хронические боли и антелистез не показание для МРТ, так как антелистез всегда говорит о деформации межпозвоночного диска, а какая именно деформация - протрузия либо грыжа можно увидеть только на МРТ. Ну, если не дает, здоровье то Ваше, сидеть и ждать пока даст направление я бы не стал, а сходил и сделал бы МРТ пояснички платно.


----------



## tamaram (31 Мар 2019)

5 тыс- для меня деньги! Если есть возможность по страховке, и док просто дурит и вредничает, значит мне надо ему аргументировать либо идти к глав врачу с аргументами некомпетенции конкретного доктора.
Товарищи доктора, можете ответить на мои вопросы по пунктам? Большое спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

1. Нужно ли делать мрт или кт для уточнения диагноза? Пока невролог отказался дать направление на мрт( по страховке)
Надо хорошие рентген, в том числе и в сгибании и разгибании.
К мрт нет показаний и КТ нет.
Только КТ при сомнении.
Снимки покажите.

2. Сколько кг я могу поднимать во избежание дальнейшего смещения? Например, чемодан 15 кг поднять/снять?
Норма для женщин грузчиков - 13 кг.

3. Можно ли кататься на горных лыжах хотя бы в режиме лайт? Лыжи весят 10 кг.
Проблема не в весе лыж, а в неконтролируемой нагрузке. Но многие катаются, в корсетах.

4. Нигде не могу найти информацию про правильную физическую нагрузку? Упражнения лфк для меня, как для спортивного человека, это не укрепление мышц спины и кора, а наоборот, их ослабление! Имея врожденный сколиоз 2 степени ( одна нога короче другой), я всю жизнь регулярно, аккуратно, умеренно и вдумчиво занимаюсь спортом, поэтому моя грустная спина никогда не болела.
Это специальные упражнения. Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

По пунктам: 
1) Да, в данном случае, учитывая наличие хронических болей ирадиирующих из поясницы в нижнюю конечность, а так же наличие на рентгенограммах поясничного отдела антелистеза, позволяет предположить наличие в поясничном отделе позвоночника деформацию межпозвоночных дисков, в особенности диска в сегменте L3-L4, что в свою очередь может являться фактором вызывающим боли в (вы не указали каком, левом или правом) бедре по дорзальной поверхности. Учитывая вышеперечисленное, с целью уточнения состояния межпозвоночных дисков и установления причин заболевания, рекомендовано произвести магнитно-резонансную томографию пояснично-кркестцового отдела позвоночника.
Такое обоснование направление на обследование больше нравится?
2) Никто Вам не ответит на данный вопрос, ибо все зависит от того, насколько в данный момент напряжены ваши связки в поясничном отделе. Если вы долгое время провели в неподвижном состоянии (сон, длительная поездка в авто, полет в самолете, и т.д.), то связки будут напряжены и вам вполне может хватить наклониться, что бы вызвать обострение. В то же время, после занятий ЛФК или в спортзале, вы сможете поднять значительный вес без вреда для себя, особенно если будете поднимать его как штангист, не за счет поясницы, а за счет ног.
3) Можно, но не падая! Сумеете? катайтесь.
4) На данный вопрос отвечу лично, а лично можете записаться ко мне на сайте или по телефону - https://www.spina.ru врач Бабий
Надеюсь достаточно развернуто?
PS.: ответить на все вопросы понятие туманное, бесплатной консультации 30 мин.


----------



## tamaram (31 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо! Написала по упоажнениям на указанный вами мэйл.
Сделала на пробу долбное лфк из интернета, чушь для меня, к сожалению. Я в одной только планке минут 5 стоять могу.

Доктор Бабий, спасибо, предьявлю аргументы завтра на приеме.

Товарищи, доктора, Все- таки, пожалуйста, дайте рекомендации для путешествий по тяжестям- спондилолиз+ антилистез 4L 3мм?
 Где-то вообще пишут, что больше 2 кг не поднимать. Но эти смешные статьи, написанные горе- копирайтерами... я через месяц еду в путешествие, буду по поездам передвигаться каждые пару дней. Ну куплю я xs чемодан на 4 колесиках для ручной клади.... какой максимальный вес для  именно моей патологии?
Спасибо!

Может вообще ситуация такова, что вообще надо завязать с путешествиями? С горными лыжами? И здравствуй старость с лфк?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

Жили с эти раньше, так и живите.
Но с пониманием и соблюдая технику безопасности.


----------



## tamaram (31 Мар 2019)

Ээээ.... но если этого не было 5 лет назад, а сейчас есть, значит, я что-то делала не так? Значит сейчас надо делать как-то так, чтобы смещение не росло?
Или если оно фиксированное ( по показанию рентгена с функциональными пробами), то все? Застыло, и можно не париться? Я, правда, не понимаю.... сорри


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

При обычном остеохондрозе антелистез, ретролистез встречается весьма часто, нужно устранить причины, которые вызывают его прогрессирование. Не могу Вам обещать, что быстро верну Вам позвоночник на место, надо Вас осмотреть и только тогда можно будет давать какие то прогнозы. Наше общение с вами сейчас на уровне предположений. Львиную долю информации дает осмотр пациента, а без него наше общение не более чем беседа с предположениями.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

tamaram написал(а):


> Ээээ.... но если этого не было 5 лет назад, а сейчас есть, значит, я что-то делала не так? Значит сейчас надо делать как-то так, чтобы смещение не росло?
> Или если оно фиксированное ( по показанию рентгена с функциональными пробами), то все? Застыло, и можно не париться? Я, правда, не понимаю.... сорри


Если он фиксированный, значит за все эти долгие годы Вы его никуда не сместили. Значит можно жить так, как жили.
Но знание ситуации позволяет Вам предупредить ухудшение. Правда Вы пришли на форум с болью, значит среди первых задач решения проблемы этой боли. А уже вторая задача удержания ситуации так, как есть.
Тему про правильное поведению, нашли? Тему про применение корсетов, нашли? Тему про организацию лечебного процесса при боли спине, нашли?


----------



## tamaram (31 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про правильное поведению, нашли? Тему про применение корсетов, нашли? Тему про организацию лечебного процесса при боли спине, нашли?


Не нашла((, пойду искать, спасибо за вектор направления))


Бабий Александр Сергеевич написал(а):


> При обычном остеохондрозе антелистез, ретролистез встречается весьма часто, нужно устранить причины, которые вызывают его прогрессирование. Не могу Вам обещать, что быстро верну Вам позвоночник на место, надо Вас осмотреть и только тогда можно будет давать какие то прогнозы. Наше общение с вами сейчас на уровне предположений. Львиную долю информации дает осмотр пациента, а без него наше общение не более чем беседа с предположениями.



Александр Сергеевич, я много прочитала на эту тему , в том числе и на данном форуме, и основное знание состоит в том, что смещение нельзя убрать никакими манипуляциями. Разве я не права?


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

До того, когда я стал мануальным терапевтом, я был ортопедом. Мне все говорили, что таз неподвижен, начиная с института и все последующее время. Когда я пошел учиться на мануального терапевта и мне сказали,что таз подвижен, причем в трёх суставах, я был готов отстаивать честь классической ортопедии с пеной у рта, доказывая обратное. Но мне просто сначала показали, а потом и доказали его подвижность. Про антелистезы и ретролистезы было примерно то же самое. Если искренне верить, что ничего сделать нельзя и ничего не делать, то ничего и не получится.


----------



## tamaram (1 Апр 2019)

Александр Сергеевич, спасибо за развернутый ответ. К сожалению, доводы из  разряда веры мне не подходят. Я - за доказательную медицину. Есть пациенты, которые убрали смещение с помощью мануальных терапевтов? Можно с ними пообщаться? Как я понимаю все эти терапевтические манипуляции направлены на снятие болевого синдрома..., Если я ошибаюсь, я буду счастлива


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (1 Апр 2019)

Ладно, впредь не буду писать столько много, что бы дочитывали хотя бы до середины


Бабий Александр Сергеевич написал(а):


> Но мне просто сначала показали, а потом и доказали его подвижность.





tamaram написал(а):


> Можно с ними пообщаться?


Телефоны пациентов не храню, занимаюсь только лечением, а всей документацией администраторы занимается. Выбор за тем верить мне или подвергать сомнению мои слова за вами. За сим и откланиваюсь. Удачи и поправляйтесь!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2019)

Была на вашем сайте, к сожалению, не имею никакой возможности доехать в люберцы. Есть ли возможность очной консультации в москве?
Нет

1.У меня правда серьезно стоит вопрос с возможным весом. Я путешествую одна и вот эти рывковые движения чемодана- поднять:поставить- насколько опасны или некритично? Вожу туда обычно кг 12, обратно 20 за счет еды заморской)))
Опасность есть всегда, и все зависит от правильности выполнения движений. Малый вес и рывком и можно осложнить ситуацию, плавно, ногами и на колесиках- еще послужит 

2.Про горнолыжку поняла, что нужно забыть- чемодан+ горнолыжное оборудование видимо таскать будет точно перебор? Чехол с лыжами 20 кг+чемодан 10 у меня.

Все относительно. ТС весом -то как раз вы можете контроировать ситуацию, а вот на лыжах. нет.

Да и с диагнозом еще надо определиться.


3. И главный вопрос- как недопустить дальнейшего смещения с точки зрения огрнаниченной теперь физкультуры? Например, опасен ли хотя бы легкий бег 2 км в качестве разминки? Какие тренажеры со стабильной спиной можно? Работа с собственным весом- нормально?
Это долги процесс и тренировочные упражнения на руках не объяснить, но вот так;
- Вы лежите на спине и поднимаете штангу. Есть нагрузка на спину?

4. Корсет - какой ? Их так много.... его только во время тренировок?
*Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.
Это прочтите, потом обсудим.*

Блин, так обидно, всю жизнь аккуратно заниматься , следить за весом, питанием и получить такую гадость(((
Возможно, врожденное.

А где доктор написал про устранение смещения?
Речь, по моему, шла о сохранении ситуации.

И главное.
Снимки покажите, все ли там, как описывают


----------



## tamaram (1 Апр 2019)

Спасибо большое, вот снимки.

   

Еще


----------



## tankist (1 Апр 2019)

Сколиоз есть. А где листез?


----------



## tamaram (1 Апр 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Сколиоз есть. А где листез?


Ээээ..... ну, док написал в спондилолиз + антилистез в L4 3 мм, описание я в начале своего повествования давала. Невролог тоже посмотрела снимки, тыкала меня в них куда-то))) или вы - с сарказмом?)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2019)

И я с тем же вопросом. А где?
Все по минимуму.
Думаю, без кт не обойтись.

Но все стабильно, а значит не страшно.
Контроль поведения и нагрузок позволит дождаться кальцификации и тогда все совсем хорошо.
Кстати и Мрт тут бы не помешало, досмотреть состояние диска, он скорее всего уже в фиброзе - без жидкости, что есть хорошо.


----------



## tankist (1 Апр 2019)

tamaram написал(а):


> Ээээ..... ну, док написал в спондилолиз + антилистез в L4 3 мм, описание я в начале своего повествования давала. Невролог тоже посмотрела снимки, тыкала меня в них куда-то))) или вы - с сарказмом?)))


Листез 3мм на поясничном отделе по данным рентгенографии? Мне кажется  это за пределами возможности метода обследования.


----------



## tamaram (1 Апр 2019)

Товарищи доктора, вот прям не знаю как выразить благодарность за внимание! Это удивительно!!!!! Мрт записали на 25 апреля после зачитки мною с выражением аргументов доктора Бабия Александра Сергеевича))). Буду ждать и смотреть дальше. Спасибо!!!


----------



## 32Ольга (1 Апр 2019)

Нужное слово в нужное время творит чудеса!


----------



## tankist (1 Апр 2019)

"Доброе слово может многое. А доброе слово и револьвер могут ещё больше." Аль Капоне.


----------



## 32Ольга (1 Апр 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> "Доброе слово может многое. А доброе слово и револьвер могут ещё больше." Аль Капоне.


И тут Остапа понесло)


----------



## tankist (1 Апр 2019)

Да. Надо притормозить.


----------



## tamaram (1 Апр 2019)

Нетнет, не останавливайтесь) поржать тоже наше все!


----------



## tankist (1 Апр 2019)

"Всё. Романтический момент потерян." © Масяня.


----------



## La murr (1 Апр 2019)

@tamaram, поржать - это сюда 
В профильных темах общаемся с врачами.


----------



## tamaram (1 Апр 2019)

От тож((


----------



## Eduard1223 (1 Апр 2019)

@tamaram, У меня похожая ситуация. L4 диск на рентгене при разгибание чуть вперёд лезет (3мм). Кучу всего перерыл на тему листезов единственный вариант чтобы узнать есть он или нету это сделать КТ как и сказал доктор Ступин. На КТ будет виден перелом дужки позвонка если он есть. Единственный минус данного исследования это облучение.
а МРТ определить перелом не сможет.


----------



## tankist (1 Апр 2019)

La murr написал(а):


> @tamaram, поржать - это сюда
> В профильных темах общаемся с врачами.


Это был сеанс психотерапии посредством смеха. Всё в пределах правил.


----------



## tamaram (1 Апр 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> @tamaram, У меня похожая ситуация. L4 диск на рентгене при разгибание чуть вперёд лезет (3мм). Кучу всего перерыл на тему листезов единственный вариант чтобы узнать есть он или нету это сделать КТ как и сказал доктор Ступин. На КТ будет виден перелом дужки позвонка если он есть. Единственный минус данного исследования это облучение.
> а МРТ определить перелом не сможет.



Перелом дужки позвонка- спондилолиз? Так написано, что он есть у меня.... КТ через сколько после рентгена сделать можно ( с точки зрения облучения)? А с МРТ что? Не делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2019)

Мрт делать.
Там посмотрим.


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Апр 2019)

tamaram написал(а):


> Перелом дужки позвонка- спондилолиз? Так написано, что он есть у меня.... КТ через сколько после рентгена сделать можно ( с точки зрения облучения)? А с МРТ что? Не делать?


Каждый диагност и врач видит снимки по-своему они же тоже люди и могут ошибаться). Тут речь идёт о маленькой трещины которую на рентгене сложно заметить. Может диагност там что-то и увидел, но вам же нужно знать на 100% правильно?
Я сам в такой же ситуации и мне написали листез 3мм но спина более менее прошла и КТ отложил в сторонку. А МРТ лишним не бывает т.к он безвредный.


----------



## tamaram (2 Апр 2019)

Так вы делали кт?


----------



## Eduard1223 (2 Апр 2019)

tamaram написал(а):


> Так вы делали кт?


Нет, спина не болит пока не буду. Я узнавал про облучение КТ пока всё болело причем сильно.
Доза облучения зависит от многих факторов.
1. Масса и рост тела
2. Аппарат КТ
3. Лабарант который проводит диагностику.
В целом доза примерно 7-10м3в поясничный отдел позвоночника.
Дозволеная норма в мире 20м3в в год.
У вас после рентгена на листе должно быть написано сколько м3в вы получили.


----------



## tamaram (2 Апр 2019)

Спасибо, буду знать


----------



## tamaram (26 Апр 2019)

Товарищи доктора, я получила результаты мрт, они мне не нравятся, по мрт это не фига ни антилистез блин, а протрузии дозальные, в интернете - страшилки, что дозальные протрузии самые опасные, ибо давят на спинной мозг, привет- инвалидность ((, чет мне не верится, пожалуйста прокомментируйте результат мрт:


«Физиологический поясничный лордоз сохранен; ось позвоночника искривлена влево.
Высота тел позвонков существенно не изменена. По передне-боковым контурам тел позвонков на уровне Th12-S1 сегментов определяются остеофиты.
Синжена высота и интенсивность МР-сигнала по Т2 ВИ от L3-4 диска. Интенсивность МР-сигнала по Т2 ВИ от остальных дисков снижена нерезко.
Визуализируются признаки артроза дугоотросчатых суставов на всем уровне исследования.
Костный позвоночный канал в сагиттальной плоскости не сужен.
Дорзальные протрузий дисков:
Циркулярные L3/4 и L4/5 дисков, размером по 0,3 см, с незначительной деформацией дурального мешка; позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования дисков не сужен в сагиттальной плоскости, просвет корешковых каналов симметричен, не сужен.
Спинной мозг определяется до уровня позвонка L1, имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру.
Пре- и паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.
Кистозное образование левого яичника однородной структуры, размерами до 4,6х3,5 см.
Заключение: МР-картина дорзальных протрузий L3/4 и L4/5 дисков. Нерезко выраженные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз). Левосторонний сколиоз.»

Вопросы такие:
1- какая у меня степень дорзальной протрузии?
2- это лечится или вопрос в том, чтобы не усугубить до инвалидности?
3- что делать, чтобы не усугубить?
4- есть мрт 2014 года, где нет ничего про протрузии, но есть грыжи шмоля в этих же местах. В данном мрт о грыжах нет и слова. Можно ли перепутать протрузию и грыжу шмоля?

Большое спасибо!!!


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Апр 2019)

Уж лучше протрузии, чем листез, ИМХО. Ничего критичного у Вас нет.


----------



## tamaram (27 Апр 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Уж лучше протрузии, чем листез, ИМХО. Ничего критичного у Вас нет.


Ольга, спасибо за комментарий)!!
Протрузии бывают разные. В моем случае:
Дорзальная протрузия диска – выход хрящевой ткани межпозвоночных дисков в область спинномозгового канала. Такой тип протрузии наиболее опасный, так как может быть задет спинной мозг, защемлены корешки нервов и нервные пучки.

Жду комментов от уважаемых докторов. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

tamaram написал(а):


> Ольга, спасибо за комментарий)!!
> Протрузии бывают разные. В моем случае:
> Дорзальная протрузия диска – выход хрящевой ткани межпозвоночных дисков в область спинномозгового канала. Такой тип протрузии наиболее опасный, так как может быть задет спинной мозг, защемлены корешки нервов и нервные пучки.
> 
> Жду комментов от уважаемых докторов. Спасибо!





*Преображенский:* Если вы заботитесь о своём пищеварении — мой добрый совет: не говорите за обедом о большевизме и о медицине. И, боже вас сохрани, не читайте до обеда советских газет.
*Борменталь:* Гм… Да ведь других нет.
*Преображенский:* Вот никаких и не читайте. Вы знаете, я произвёл 30 наблюдений у себя в клинике. И что же вы думаете? Пациенты, не читающие газет, чувствуют себя превосходно. Те же, которых я специально заставлял читать «Правду», теряли в весе. […] Мало этого. Пониженные коленные рефлексы, скверный аппетит, угнетённое состояние духа.


----------



## tamaram (27 Апр 2019)

Доктор Ступин, а можно вас попросить прочитать мое мрт и ответить на мои вопросы, которые я там задала? Спасибо (для картинки - курс мидокалма, мильгаммы, нпвс и магнитотерапия не снизили мою умеренную боль). С нетерпением жду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

Мрт Вы делали по желанию, при отсутствии показания.
Показания были к КТ, относительные, но Вы приняли решение.
 Описанная картина является возрастной нормой и не требует лечения.
А учитывая сколиоз, так вообще картинка радует, но она и была ожидаема исходя из жалоб.
Чтобы от этого мрт все же была польза, надо сравнить мрт от 2014 и  2019 года.
Тогда можно сделать выводы.
Показывайте мрт.

И не читайте не нужного.


----------



## tamaram (27 Апр 2019)

Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо! Мрт на диске, приложу в понедельник, когда выйду на работу. Правильно ли я понимаю, что исходный диагноз по рентгену ( антилистез) был неверным? В описании МРТ 2014 в этом месте грыжи шморля, сейчас - протрузии: означает ли это прогрессирован е ? Большое спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

Скажем так. Есть индивидуальное мнение специалиста по описанию рентгена. Он не определяет диагноз.  Диагноз определяет врач ортопед.
Имеющееся на мрт соответствует возрасту и никак не указывает на прогрессирование.
Достаточно и тех изменений, которые есть, чтобы жить правильно.


----------



## tamaram (27 Апр 2019)

Большое спасибо, Но ведь там где была грыжа шморля теперь протрузия, разве это не прогрессирование?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

Нет. Это разные понятия и это два вида грыж, только в разном направлении


----------



## tamaram (27 Апр 2019)

Тогда я вообще ничего не понимаю. Куда делись грыжи шморля на мрт через 5 лет?)) ведь они не могли исчезнуть.... или это вопрос компетенции ( увидел/не увидел) врача мрт-толога? ( не знаю, как называется врач мрт)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

Покажите, посмотрим.


----------



## tamaram (29 Апр 2019)

Мрт 2014


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2019)

Вот грыжа Шморля


----------



## tamaram (29 Апр 2019)

мрт сейчас

 

Извините, увидела, что тогда только мрт 2014 загрузилось, а теперешнее-нет. Сейчас подгрузила


----------



## Iv37 (29 Апр 2019)

tamaram написал(а):


> Извините, увидела, что тогда тошоко мрт 2014 загрузилось, а теперешнее-нет. Сейчас подгрузила


Вы лучше скрин с экрана сделайте, будет четче.


----------



## tamaram (29 Апр 2019)

Это и есть скрин с экрана мрт 25.04.2019


----------



## Iv37 (29 Апр 2019)

@tamaram, это же просто фото. Даже глазок сверху на компе и стол видно.


----------



## tamaram (29 Апр 2019)

Результат мрт на диске. На моем компе он не открылся. Открылся на компе доктора. Сделала снимок с его компа. Других фото нет. Доктор Ступин, посмотрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2019)

Не те срезы. Диск присылайте.


----------



## tamaram (29 Апр 2019)

... в каком смысле диск?


----------



## Iv37 (29 Апр 2019)

@tamaram, загрузите на облако и пришлите ссылку.


----------



## tamaram (29 Апр 2019)

Загрузила, посмотрите пожалуйста:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4KP1/4H1VDxiEw


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2019)

Лучше тот, на котором МРТ.
Межпозвонковый тоже иногда приносят, но это после операции.


----------



## tamaram (30 Апр 2019)

Это диск, который мне выдали с моим мрт. 2 фотки с этого диска, которые открывал док на своем компе, я показывала ранее. Все, что было на диске, загрузили в облако. Что не так и о чем речь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2019)

Вот эта грыжа. Не переживайте, все есть. Все Ваше с Вами!


----------



## tamaram (30 Апр 2019)

Гыгы) радостно слышать)), я правильно понимаю что 

1.в  мрт 2019 есть грыжа шморля L4 и 2 протрузии 3 мм l3/l4 и l4/l5?
2 в МРТ 2014 есть грыжа шморля, но еще не было протрузий?

Спасибо вам за внимание!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2019)

Правильно.
Только надо помнить, что протрузии могут быть вечером и не быть утром.
Но и в 2014 году можно найти там протрузию.


----------



## tamaram (6 Май 2020)

Товарищи! Прошу помощи! Срочно!
Соблюдаю карантин, никуда не выхожу и случился час назад инцидент с моим позвоночником.
Переодевалась, нагнулась и что-то там, в левой ягодице ( которая и беспокоила) случилось, это не потянула, не ишиас, по ощущениям что-то другое!!
Я в панике- может сместился еще позвоночник? что делать- лежать или ходить? Что пить? Вольтареном помазала.
Боль в левой ягодице усиливается и атлант в поясницу слева и в ногу. Даже в покое.
Прошу помощи!

Болит на вдохе и выдохе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

Что есть дома обезболивающее и миорелаксирущее.
Целебрекс, Найз, Мовалис.
Мидокалм. Сирдалуд.
Мази НПВП, апликатор.


----------



## tamaram (6 Май 2020)

Доктор, спасибо. Только мазь волтарен. Намазалась. Я боюсь за свой антилистез, вдруг еще сдвинулось. Я не понимаю, мне лежать или наоброт двигаться. Я тут на карантине стала делать неправильные упражнения типа планки и т.д. Каждый день почти весь месяц
Ругаю себя.
Боюсь навредить дальше.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как мне себч вести?  Спасибо большое, что ответили

О! Нашла мидокалм 50 мг и кетонал 50 мг


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

tamaram написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как мне себя вести?  Спасибо большое, что ответили


Корсет
Правильное поведение.
Покой дня на три.
Там посмотрим.
Не переживайте, ничего там не сместилось.
Расшевелилось немного.


----------



## tamaram (6 Май 2020)

Те все таки лежать?
Правильное поведение- это что? Я лох(
Корсета нет, есть бандаж послеоперационный на живот, уже нацепила. Или купить специальный? Мидокалм по какой схеме 2 или 3 в день?

Доктор, спасибо, я пациент-паникёр (


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

tamaram написал(а):


> Те все таки лежать?
> Правильное поведение- это что? Я лох(
> Корсета нет, есть бандаж послеоперационный на живот, уже нацепила. Или купить специальный? Мидокалм по какой схеме 2 или 3 в день?


Лежать 3 дня.
Вставать в бандаже.
Правильное поведение:








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				



Мидокалм 3 раза, 2 недели.
Но к нему надо НПВП или обезболивающее, хотя бы Парацетамол, дней 5.
Надо все обсудить с лечащим врачом


----------



## tamaram (6 Май 2020)

Спасибо доктор! Спасибо! Вы меня очень-очень успокоили! Буду лежать. Лечащего врача нет( Можно ли мидокалм без парацетамола ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

tamaram написал(а):


> Можно ли мидокалм без парацетамола?


Пробуйте.


----------

